# 2 Werte in Select zusammenfassen



## Deemax (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte in meinen Select-Befehl 2 Spalten zu einen zusammenfassen. 

Z.B Select spalte1, spalte2 FROM tabelle 

> in Select spalte1&spalte2 FROM tabelle

Geht das? Ich benutze einen MySQL-DB.


----------



## melmager (15. Januar 2004)

Klar kann man Felder zusammenfassen 

bei Zahlen kann man alle Grundrechenarten benutzen

select (felda + feldb) as ab from .....

Bei Text macht man sowas

select concat(felda,feldb) as ab from ....


----------



## Deemax (16. Januar 2004)

Danke,

funktioniert !

Zusammenfassung: Werte in DB aus 2 Spalten zu einer zusammenfassen

Access Strings: SELECT Spalte1& Spalte2 AS Sp FROM Tabelle
Access Zahlen: SELECT Spalte1+ Spalte2 AS Sp FROM Tabelle

MySQL Strings: SELECT concat(Spalte1, Spalte2) AS Sp FROM Tabelle
MySQL Zahlen: SELECT (Spalte1+ Spalte2) AS Sp FROM Tabelle


----------

